# Having problems litter training our rats



## McQuirk (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi there

My girlfriend and I are having some problems litter-training our three dumbo rats. I have never owned rats before so all of this is new to me, although my girlfriend has had rats in the past (but only ever one at a time, so having three is a steep learning-curve!)

I have included a picture of their cage, to help explain our problem, which is the rats will make a lot of mess (both urine and faeces) on one of their 'shelves' (the one marked with the red arrow in the picture). This tends to make a lot of smell, and we are having to clean it up daily.










We are trying to get them to learn to use a litter box by moving the rat and fresh faeces into the box when we catch them at it, but this doesn't seem to have any effect on them.

Complicating this problem is that one of them won't let us handle her while she is in the cage, and will usually bite when we try to show her where the litter box is (incidentally, she is perfectly fine to be handled when she is outside of the cage - can anyone explain why this is, and what we can do about it?)

Many thanks for any help and advice!

McQ


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I just have a few minutes so I'll be brief.

First try to move the litter box to where they have decided the bathroom should be, eventually move the litter box and hope the bathroom follows.

Second as to trouble handling the rats in their cage: Their space - their rules vs your space - your rules. Last year I took my 5 year old daughter to the late night at the zoo, on the way out we came across a pack of wild rats forraging in the bushes by the parking lot, my little girl wanted another new rattie at the time and decided to adopt one of the pack. The wild rats were surprisingly accomodating, no doubt my daughter already smelled of rat, they let her come very close and almost seemed curious, but certainly didn't let her catch them. I'm pretty sure if my daughter had stuck her hand into a rat's nest things would not nearly have looked so cute.


----------



## Electricgeek (Jun 26, 2012)

As far as the cage aggression goes, if it's a male, neutering may alleviate the in cage biting. I respect my rats space, and if they move away or go hide I never pursue them. However cage aggression is not something I'm willing to accept. I haven't had much trouble because since they were young, I've always spent a certain amount of time hanging out with them in their cage (hand that is because we can't all fit). You may have to get some gloves and treats if it is a female, and spend some quality cage time with your bitey rat. As far as the litter training, what rat daddy said was pretty spot on. Rats are smart and sometimes you have to try to outsmart them. Something that will help is to pick up some of their raisins and drop them in the intended litter box. If you do this when they are out playing, it may be more effective. The rats line of thought is "well, everyone else is using this, so I better use it to".


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

My fault, I should agree no agression should be tollerated, but I take it to understand you are dealing with "new" rats and you are still working out the kinks... Keep working with the rats out of the cage make sure they recognize your alpha status and eventually you will be able to reach in safely. Keep pushing the limits, be assertive, put in the hours and don't give up.


----------



## McQuirk (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi folks

Thanks for the replies, that's helpful stuff. I will try the suggestions and see how it goes.

All three of our rats are females, by the way. I should say that since the OP they have started toileting in the vicinity of the litter box more reqularly (though they still won't use the box itself), where before they were going everywhere in the cage.

Again, the advice is much appreciated.

McQ


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I would move the litter box onto that level .. also are you using the same litter in the cage and the litter box? That can make things harder 

Btw thats called cage aggression its not altogether uncommon but it can be overcome  I never grab cage agressive rats in their cage just coax them to you  In time working with aggressive little ones gets easier


----------

